# OLD Craftsman for sale on FBM



## RalphS (Jan 10, 2022)

Not mine, but this looks pretty old to me. I'm no longer collecting old blowers, but someone might be interested. 
Log into Facebook


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

That's the next generation Homko/Craftsman that came after my first blower, a Homko/Craftsman Model 18...


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Should these be in a hall of fame or museum


----------

